# Newbie looking for help



## mdmulheran (Nov 24, 2021)

We are looking at buying land to eventually put cattle on. If I have someone come and cut and bale, do you pay them by letting them have the bales or do they pay you for the bales? It’s probably a dumb question but I’m as green as they come


----------



## the farmer 3 (Jul 12, 2021)

sometimes it is done on shares usually bales are free to who you have bale it


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Here it's 60/40 with the landowner having the option to buy the 60% back from the operator. It ultimately always comes down to two people coming to an agreement and the terms only have to make those two people happy.


----------



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

It all depends on the area you’re at and the acres you have and if it’s already farm ground or needs to be planted and established which takes quite some time.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

As others have stated, it really depends on where you live and your individual market. In MY area, where grass is plentiful:
1. The farmer does not pay to lease a hayfield.
2. The farmer is responsible for inputs (lime, fertilizer, herbicides, etc)
3. The farmer cuts, rakes, bales and takes all of the hay at no cost.
4. The landowner gets a well maintained field at no cost.

If the landowner wants a portion of the hay, he can either purchase from the farmer, usually at a discount, or he can pay for the inputs and take a percentage of the crop, the percentage of which is again, dependent upon your market. Usually runs 50/50 or 60/40 (farmer getting the 60%).


----------

